# الي له خبرة في السفتي يجي ويشرفنا ويساعدنـــأ



## راكان ، الحربي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 


مساء الخير يا أخواني.. انا عضـو وحبيت اشارك هنــا لان كل ماكتبت في قوقل موضوع عن السفتي طلع لي مواضعيــــــكم وابي استفيد من وجيه الخبــره الطيبه ..


طبعا انا موظف في الامن الصناعي في شركه سعوديـــة في الجبيــــل 


وابي دورات ف في مجال تخصصــــي وتكون مصدقـة معروفه .. لدى جميع الشركات لـ ارامكو وسابك ...وكم أسعارهــــا ، وطبعا تكون الدورات في الشرقيه : الجبيــــل


وابي شرح مفصل عن السفـتي رجل امن وسلامـة : لاني غشيـــــــم في السفتي .. :80: :56: :55:


----------



## راكان ، الحربي (11 نوفمبر 2010)

الى الان مافي رد ، وين المهندسيــــــــــن .!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

وين اصحاب الخبـــرات ..؟


----------



## علي الحميد (11 نوفمبر 2010)

حياك الله أخوي راكان ...

ما شاء الله عليك تبي رد خلال أقل من 12 ساعة على أسئلة جواب الواحد فيهم يبي له ثلاث ايام كتابة 

بالنسبة للدورات أهم الدورات هي نيبوش وأوشا، النيبوش فيه اختبار وبالانجليزي أما أوشا فاختبارهم سهل إذا كان فيه اختبار... وكلا الدورتين مثبت لهم موضوع بالأعلى...

فيه موضوع فوق مثبت عن أوشا وفيه ملفات مرفقه كثيرة ... نزلهم كلهم .. واقراء كل واحد فيهم خمس مرات وحاول تطبق المعلومات اللي فيه على مكان عملك... بعدها بتستفيد من الدورات ...

عمل رجل السلامة (ما لي علاقة بالأمن) هو إجراء الأعمال التالية:
1- التفتيش الدوري عن السلامة (سلامة الموظفين وسلامة اسلوب العمل وسلامة الموقع)

2- اعطاء المحاضرات التوعوية حسب معلوماته

3- التحقيق في الحوادث وهذه تحتاج غلى خبرة وشهادة هندسة على الأقل..

4- القيام بعمل تقييم المخاطر risk assessment وابحث في هذا المنتدى وستجد شرح مكثف له

5- القيام بعمب خطوات العمل الآمن أو تقييم مخاطر الأعمال وكلها مسميات لشيء واحد job safety analysis و job hazard analysis

تقريباً هذا أهم شيء..


----------



## علي الحميد (13 نوفمبر 2010)

سبحان الله متوقع الرد خلال 12 ساعة وبعد ما ردينا له يومين ما فتح الموضوع!!!!

لا تعليق!!!!


----------



## راكان ، الحربي (15 نوفمبر 2010)

يعطيك الف الف عافيه اخوي علــــي .. طيب تقدر تجيب لي الروابط لاني وربي برحــه في السوالف رجل الامن والسلامـة ..
ياليت تعطيني روابط الي قلت لي عليها كلها .. والي تخدمني في مجال عمـــلي .. 

وياليت تذكر لي دورات طبعا حلوه تخدمني في مجال علمي.. ومنها ، اترقــى .. منها اخذ شهـــادات دورت السفـــتي 


انتظر ردك أخووي علــــــــــــي.. وانت مثل ما تشوف.. منتدى قوي ما رد الا انت يالذيب . 


لاهنـــــــــــت يابطل


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (15 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى الفاضل على السبيعى بارك الله فيك على ردك القيم والمفعم بالمعرفة الجميلة , زمان قالولنا ابحث عن المعرفة , لان المعرفة لا تبحث عن احد.......
حياك الله .


----------



## sunrise86 (13 يونيو 2016)

:20:


----------

